
Signal, Curation, Discovery - atularora
http://battellemedia.com/archives/2010/12/signal_curation_discovery.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+JohnBattellesSearchblog+%28John+Battelle%27s+Searchblog%29
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1997230>

No upvotes, no discussion.

